
The Fabulous Forgotten Life of Vita Sackville-West - tintinnabula
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2020/03/31/the-fabulous-forgotten-life-of-vita-sackville-west/
======
hazeii
Ah, the Sackville's. The name is very well known around East Grinstead
(Sussex, UK) because of the almshouse that is there to this day [0] (along
with many other historical connections).

Thanks for posting this, as I also spotted a link to an article about
sheltering-in-place with Montaigne [1] whose 'Essays' would definitely be the
book I'd grab if I could only take one into lockdown.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sackville_College](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sackville_College)

[1] [https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2020/04/07/sheltering-
in...](https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2020/04/07/sheltering-in-place-
with-montaigne/)

~~~
microtherion
I wonder whether Tolkien took his inspiration for the Sackville-Bagginses from
that family.

~~~
hazeii
According to this link [0], yes. It even says that Tolkein had the
'..."sack"/"bag" connection in mind...'.

[0] [https://lotr.fandom.com/wiki/Sackville-
Baggins](https://lotr.fandom.com/wiki/Sackville-Baggins)

------
ggm
Forgotten? Sorry.. I totally don't get this. She's immortalized in gardening.

She is anything but forgotten or only a sidekick to the Woolfs.

~~~
cafard
Upvoted. Her book on Sissinghurst seems to be easy to get. Her other writings
I know nothing of.

